# Were the repop stingrays any good?



## Coaster Brake (Mar 14, 2012)

I have someone desperately trying to sell me a stingray.
It is in the style of the 60's ones, not the newer chopper style.
My little brother needs a bike, and this one is readily availiable.
The guy wants $75 for it.
Is that a reasonable price?
Or do I not want to mess with it?


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 14, 2012)

I would grab it for $75. Check out Ebay. They are asking hefty prices for these things.


----------



## richtrix (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to assume this is one of the Wal-mart bikes from a couple of years ago. IF the bike is in nice condition and ready to ride and you LIKE it I think $75 is fair. These bikes sold for $99 new and were blown out at the end for much less. I've seen NIB examples go for well over $200. They are made in China and will rust easily as the chrome is not great, but if properly adjusted/set-up and kept dry and clean I think they would be a decent fun bike for a kid. Don't buy it to make a profit, but then again Wal-mart's not selling them anymore and there is always a market with beginning collectors. Even with these bikes condition has everything to do with value.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm actually not sure it is a repop, is there any way to tell for sure? He says the serial number is on the bottom bracket and starts with CE0******


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 15, 2012)

Look on the seat tube down near the crank. It will say Made in China.


----------



## snickle (Mar 15, 2012)

1952-69 Stingrays had the serial number on the left rear dropout. 1970-82 had them on the head tube near the badge.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2012)

definitely a repop with that number location.as mentioned,75 bucks is a good deal,but don't keep it outside.rust never sleeps.


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2012)

$75 is not any deal since these are made in China and were about that price brand new when they were closed out.They draw some money because the nubees think they are collectable.


----------



## MR D (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, just last year I had an opportunity to buy a re-pop apple crate. The bike was in perfect condition (I paid 200). This was a total impulse buy for me. I had always wanted one as a kid. I took the bike to a local bike night and rode it maybe twice. Near the end of the night I was offered $250. Sold!

Someone really wanted/needed that bike more than I did. 

Right place, right time. I didn't expect to off it that soon, but when it came down to whether I really needed this bike, I chose to sell it no questions about the originality of it. The condition and looks sold the bike. Yes, they are not bad re-pops. I set it next to an original to compare, and it was pretty darn close. The metal is different, the chain ring, the pedals, tires were a close match. The frame was nearly spot on as far as size and welding. 

Get the bike, let the boy ride the heck out of it. It's just fun!

Mr D


----------



## jabs (Mar 16, 2012)

if you really want it buy it. i would only offer the guy $50


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't get it.
The kid sold it the night before I was supposed to meet him.
Oh well, I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 16, 2012)

MR D said:


> Well, just last year I had an opportunity to buy a re-pop apple crate. The bike was in perfect condition (I paid 200). This was a total impulse buy for me. I had always wanted one as a kid. I took the bike to a local bike night and rode it maybe twice. Near the end of the night I was offered $250. Sold!
> 
> Someone really wanted/needed that bike more than I did.
> 
> ...




Your bike sounds like the first repops made in Taiwan by the second owners of Schwinn,circa 1998 or '99.Those were made pretty good and were nice. The others made since from the current owners arent so nice and were made in China. The welds are rough and the chrome is crap.The Wal-Mart
black friday specials from 2007,which is probably the bike in question are even a  little worse.The chrome will rust overnight and the tires/tubes are paper thin.I think the paint is pretty good though.They use a 20" springer instead of a 24" as used on gennie Krates and the front sits kinda low.I have 2 and my kids had a blast with them for a couple of years,they collect dust these days.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 21, 2012)

*1998-1999 Krate re-issued*

I have the Orange/Apple models...Remember at the time those were $400.00 range..Those were the best repos to this day..They were recreated using original schwinn 1972 blue prints {frame} and nicely re-issued krate springer..The slik tire was painstankly done using {lost wax} process i read about..Overal nice representation piece..Today they are still holding thier re-issue value..









MR D said:


> Well, just last year I had an opportunity to buy a re-pop apple crate. The bike was in perfect condition (I paid 200). This was a total impulse buy for me. I had always wanted one as a kid. I took the bike to a local bike night and rode it maybe twice. Near the end of the night I was offered $250. Sold!
> 
> Someone really wanted/needed that bike more than I did.
> 
> ...


----------

